# Most drab Convicts I've ever seen..



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got em yesterday.. they look so pathetic! They ARE really Cons right? How long will it take them to get that blue color, if it's even possible?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, I think they look cool!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Most cons wont get a blue color. Your probably looking for HRPs. You could have 2 males cons there. One of them for sure is a male, the other one with a tinge of orange on the dorsal fin could be female, but its hard to tell from the pics since I dont see an orange belly. You got any more pics?


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

Let them get settled in and the testosterone flowing... My males didn't show the blue until they were the Dominant male in the tank...


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Definitely cons. A little young to be very dazzeling. Regular cons don't get too blue. Mine show their best color when a female is present to impress.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, they are just crappy petsmart fish. I was too uneasy to order live animals through the mail, plus as far as I know, the only thing that breeds easily that I can really keep in a 40 gallon is Cons, so I guess I'll just have to live with em. They've kind of grown on me anyways, even if they are tiny and ugly. I'd kill for either Viejas or Red Devils but.. another time, another tank. :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to get my cons from petsmart. The ones near me have a really good stock.
Even yours are in you eyes 'crappy and ugly' don't say that near their tank! (They might be listening) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Manoah Marton


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

They look small. They will colour up later... Here's a pic of my old male con - nice blue/grey body with burgundy in the fins;


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh no, of course I tell them how gorgeous they truly are :lol:

& that's a beauty illy-d!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't have him anymore - but yeah he was pretty good looking. He got a bit bigger and had a bit of a hump by the time I had to downsize. I gave him to a good home and as far as I know he's doing well. I had a pink male who was nice looking as well (as nice as a pink can be IMO), and he currently is thriving in my friends tank - his trailers are a good inch and a half past his caudal fin!!!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My female Petsmart Con that looked loke yours when I got her.










...Bill


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a nice looking female con!


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

nothing wrong with cons, but I do have to say, there were hundreds of other cichlids you could have breed quite easily in a 40 lol and outside of a select few, you would have had an easier time disposing of the fry. its hard to find stores that will even take cons anymore, let alone give you more then a few cents per fish.

still your fish are new, give them some time to adjust to your water and their new surroundings and the colors will start coming out!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

IMHO you get cons for their personality not their looks. while there are some better looking cons there are WAY better looking fish in general. But their attitude is hard to beat. That's why I love them.


----------



## savvy_skrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah that's what originally drew me to them, how feisty they are. does anybody else feel like a total psycho when trying to explain to non fish-geeks how fish have their own personalities? Ha cause I sure do!


----------

